# Finding The Perfect Tobacco Flavours



## Silver

Hi All

So far, this forum has been extremely helpful - and fun. Reading some of your posts makes me laugh. Thanks for the entertainment.

Back to business...

I am trying to find a really good *tobacco* type flavour. 

Although I love the Twisp menthol and Rebel flavours, their tobacco flavours do not taste excellent to me. They are ok. 

Recently, I bought some Green Smoke slim e-cigs - short and long rechargeable battery - with several of their disposable cartomiser tips. Dont laugh  Wow, I really enjoy their Absolute Tobacco flavour. Also like the Red Label tobacco flavour. They are full flavoured and taste like real tobacco. Hints of caramel in the Absolute Tobacco flavour. Its quite expensive and the tips dont last long - neither do the batteries, so this is not really an ideal solution - but these guys don't sell their ejuice separately. I really like their tobacco flavours.

I have tried the following tobacco type flavours from eciggies:
- Joyetech tobacco & RY4
- GreenWave RY4
- Dragon Juice - tobacco.
None of these taste very good to me. Strangely, they all have a similar unpleasant taste in the mouth.

I know taste is a personal thing - but maybe if you share your experiences I will get closer to finding that great tobacco type flavour or flavours.

PS - in case you ask, I am vaping a Twisp clearo and a Kanger Protank2 on a Vision Spinner.


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Hi silver

I am not a fan of tobacco flavours infact I cant stand them so I would be of little to no help here 

I have tried the TopQ tobacco from Vape King and the RY4 from Mt baker vaper (USA) and neither were that bad but like I said I am not a fan of tobacco flavour - I like desert flavours and fruity flavours so cant really help you much


----------



## Andre

Vision Spinner with the Mini Protank also rocks. Did not even know the Twisp Clearo fitted on that. I have tried a lot of tobacco juices. Even DIY, including extracting my own flavour from tobacco. None of these have even come near to beating the tobacco juices from Heather's Heavenly Vapes. They have from dry to sweet tasting tobaccos. I prefer the dry, grassy ones. Order them in 36mg (same price as lower mgs) then just dilute down with PG. At 24mg that works out around R100 per 30 ml, landed in SA. Check out their website. If you're interested I could let you know which are in the sweet category, which in the dry category and the in-betweener.


----------



## Stroodlepuff

have also heard really good thing about Bobas Bounty from Alien visions - website

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks Stroodlepuff. I am happy with my Twisp flavours for sweet and fruity stuff for now  Incidentally, my favourite concoction from their flavours is to mix polar mint, rebel and cherry. I can vape it continuously. 

Thanks for the feedback Matthee, I have also read somewhere that the mini Protank gives slightly better flavour than the Mega Protank because its smaller. Will be keen to try that at some point.

As for the Clearo - no - I just keep it on the Clearo batteries. I find that the Clearo performs well for me. And its what I use when I go out... 

Thanks for your suggestion of Heather's Heavenly Vapes. I will check it out and ask you if I have any questions...

PS - well done for being an ex-smoker for 136 days! That is fantastic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Silver1 said:


> Thanks for the feedback Matthee, I have also read somewhere that the mini Protank gives slightly better flavour than the Mega Protank because its smaller. Will be keen to try that at some point.
> 
> As for the Clearo - no - I just keep it on the Clearo batteries. I find that the Clearo performs well for me. And its what I use when I go out...
> 
> Thanks for your suggestion of Heather's Heavenly Vapes. I will check it out and ask you if I have any questions...
> 
> PS - well done for being an ex-smoker for 136 days! That is fantastic.


Thanks Silver, very proud of myself. HRH and I used the Twisp Clearos for almost a month on a campervan tour in New Zealand - no smoking in the van, but we still had cigs outside the van. Worked well for us then - November 2012. After the tour it was back to cigs. Only in July this year I started vaping again, just for the heck of it, with an eVic monster and Vivi Nova. Took me about 4 days to get down to zero cigs and have not looked back since. Went to Vision Spinners and Mini Protanks (HRH still uses that) and then the Reo Grand with RM2, which was the end game as far as equipment goes for me.


----------



## Silver

I checked out Heather's Heavenly Vapes

They have quite a few tobacco flavours:

Dark Horse
Dragons Fire
Heavenly Tobacco
Legend
Pirates Booty
Shadow
Heavenly Army

I may have missed one or two ... Didn't see a section that groups all the tobacco ones together...

From what I could see the juices above generally got really good reviews - mostly 4 and 5 stars. Maybe the one that seems the most popular is Heavenly Tobacco - maybe its their oldest flavour - with a lot of reviews.

I really dont know which ones to order - but at $6 per small bottle, maybe just order all of them unless you have strong thoughts on some of them. Just not sure which PG/VG mix to order. I really dont know what my preference is since I'm not experienced enough. The Twisp juices are thicker and I like them. The Liqua juices I've tried are thinner, but other than the taste I dont really like very much, I cant say I have a real preference yet for the split.

As for ordering at 36mg and "diluting" with PG. I dont have any PG yet. Incidentally, could one not dilute with VG rather? But either way, one loses a bit of flavour I suppose? 

All the best


----------



## fred1sa

I dilute with vg. More vapour.
Pg will give more throat hit apparently

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick

VG = thicker = more vapour = more coil build-up, but less flavour and less throat hit
PG = thinner = less vapour = less coil build-up, but better flavour and more throat hit

Generally people do a mix so that they can get their own sweet spot balance between vapor, flavour and TH 
I personally prefer a 50/50 mix

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Here is a link to a list of all their tobaccos and some reviews: http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/hhv-army/375406-reviews-hhv-tobaccos.html

I have tried most of them, and have come to the conclusion that I prefer the dry, grassy, earthy ones - Huntsman and Dark Horse. Also like Pirates Booty, which is in between the sweeter ones and the dryer ones.

In a recent poll amongst HHV users the tobaccos came out as follows: 1) Dragon's Fire (92 points) 2) Legend (65 points) 3) Serendipity (53 points) 4) Shadow (44 points) 5) Heavenly Army (42 points). Of all these I have only not tried Shadow. Legend is the one that made it for them in the beginning.

Heavenly Tobacco is their version of RY4. Too sweet for me. What I would not order again are Oompa and Sludge.

Don't know if VG will work for dilution, have not tried it, but it is known to mute flavour - so will not try it. You can order PG from Vapour Mountain, a reseller on this site - http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/vapour-mountain-premium-e-liquid-and-diy-mixing-kits.70/. But seeing that you intend going for the small bottles, maybe order at your preferred nic content - and experiment later if you like it. Most people that go for VG have a reaction to PG. Seems you're ok in this regard, so my recommendation would be 80PG/20VG. Get the best flavour and longest coil life in your tanks.

Hope this helps. Feels free to ask if you have more questions. Keep us updated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Huge thanks M, that is very helpful. I will check it out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Just bumping this very old thread for a laugh
From Nov13!
Blast from the past


Me saying I don’t know what my preference is on the PG/VG split and not having PG. haha
@Andre saying the Reo is his endgame. I think he has gotten a gazillion devices since then. Haha
Even @fred1sa talking about PG giving more throat hit _apparently. _
But one thing’s for sure, this forum and folk like @Andre got me on the right track in so many areas of vaping. Heathers Heavenly Vapes. Man, those are good tobaccos. I still have a few 10ml bottles and vape the, occasionally in diluted fashion.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Asterix

Silver said:


> Just bumping this very old thread for a laugh
> From Nov13!
> Blast from the past
> 
> 
> Me saying I don’t know what my preference is on the PG/VG split and not having PG. haha
> @Andre saying the Reo is his endgame. I think he has gotten a gazillion devices since then. Haha
> Even @fred1sa talking about PG giving more throat hit _apparently. _
> But one thing’s for sure, this forum and folk like @Andre got me on the right track in so many areas of vaping. Heathers Heavenly Vapes. Man, those are good tobaccos. I still have a few 10ml bottles and vape the, occasionally in diluted fashion.


Thanks for the thread bump @Silver 

I enjoy going through some of the threads dating back to 2013. I haven’t even managed to get through all of the “what’s in your hand right now” thread but will do so. The history and evolution of vaping just in that thread alone is amazing! I think it even goes back to when you had just quite smoking! (It is a bit sad when you see that quite a few valued members no longer post, and I sometimes wonder what’s happened to them). 

I highly recommend newer members to go through these posts when the forum is quiet or they are bored. The history mixed with a lot of comical posts is very entertaining.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

Silver said:


> Hi All
> 
> So far, this forum has been extremely helpful - and fun. Reading some of your posts makes me laugh. Thanks for the entertainment.
> 
> Back to business...
> 
> I am trying to find a really good *tobacco* type flavour.
> 
> Although I love the Twisp menthol and Rebel flavours, their tobacco flavours do not taste excellent to me. They are ok.
> 
> Recently, I bought some Green Smoke slim e-cigs - short and long rechargeable battery - with several of their disposable cartomiser tips. Dont laugh  Wow, I really enjoy their Absolute Tobacco flavour. Also like the Red Label tobacco flavour. They are full flavoured and taste like real tobacco. Hints of caramel in the Absolute Tobacco flavour. Its quite expensive and the tips dont last long - neither do the batteries, so this is not really an ideal solution - but these guys don't sell their ejuice separately. I really like their tobacco flavours.
> 
> I have tried the following tobacco type flavours from eciggies:
> - Joyetech tobacco & RY4
> - GreenWave RY4
> - Dragon Juice - tobacco.
> None of these taste very good to me. Strangely, they all have a similar unpleasant taste in the mouth.
> 
> I know taste is a personal thing - but maybe if you share your experiences I will get closer to finding that great tobacco type flavour or flavours.
> 
> PS - in case you ask, I am vaping a Twisp clearo and a Kanger Protank2 on a Vision Spinner.



Nice bump there @Silver . I jusy got me some tobacco concentrates today in the quest for my perfect tobacco experience. Its nice when someone bumps an old thread like this because for some reason my browser only allows me seeing it after someone bumps the thread

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Resistance said:


> Nice bump there @Silver . I jusy got me some tobacco concentrates today in the quest for my perfect tobacco experience. Its nice when someone bumps an old thread like this because for some reason my browser only allows me seeing it after someone bumps the thread



Lol, that thread was buried very deep!

Let us know how the tobacco concentrates go....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Asterix said:


> Thanks for the thread bump @Silver
> 
> I enjoy going through some of the threads dating back to 2013. I haven’t even managed to get through all of the “what’s in your hand right now” thread but will do so. The history and evolution of vaping just in that thread alone is amazing! I think it even goes back to when you had just quite smoking! (It is a bit sad when you see that quite a few valued members no longer post, and I sometimes wonder what’s happened to them).
> 
> I highly recommend newer members to go through these posts when the forum is quiet or they are bored. The history mixed with a lot of comical posts is very entertaining.



Agreed @Asterix 
It’s a fascinating journal of sorts
Amazing to see how quickly things have developed. Not just with gear but also juices

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance

Silver said:


> Hi All
> 
> So far, this forum has been extremely helpful - and fun. Reading some of your posts makes me laugh. Thanks for the entertainment.
> 
> Back to business...
> 
> I am trying to find a really good *tobacco* type flavour.
> 
> Although I love the Twisp menthol and Rebel flavours, their tobacco flavours do not taste excellent to me. They are ok.
> 
> Recently, I bought some Green Smoke slim e-cigs - short and long rechargeable battery - with several of their disposable cartomiser tips. Dont laugh  Wow, I really enjoy their Absolute Tobacco flavour. Also like the Red Label tobacco flavour. They are full flavoured and taste like real tobacco. Hints of caramel in the Absolute Tobacco flavour. Its quite expensive and the tips dont last long - neither do the batteries, so this is not really an ideal solution - but these guys don't sell their ejuice separately. I really like their tobacco flavours.
> 
> I have tried the following tobacco type flavours from eciggies:
> - Joyetech tobacco & RY4
> - GreenWave RY4
> - Dragon Juice - tobacco.
> None of these taste very good to me. Strangely, they all have a similar unpleasant taste in the mouth.
> 
> I know taste is a personal thing - but maybe if you share your experiences I will get closer to finding that great tobacco type flavour or flavours.
> 
> PS - in case you ask, I am vaping a Twisp clearo and a Kanger Protank2 on a Vision Spinner.


I bought a Lung Buddy device way back in 2009 and that unpleasant taste you mention was the reason I detested vaping until end 2015 when I was "forced" to try again by friends. Vaping indeed has come a very very long way the past ten years!

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver

Raindance said:


> I bought a Lung Buddy device way back in 2009 and that unpleasant taste you mention was the reason I detested vaping until end 2015 when I was "forced" to try again by friends. Vaping indeed has come a very very long way the past ten years!
> 
> Regards



There were some tobacco juices available when I started in 2013 that were just too terrible. Lol. I tried a few that all had a distinctive “old dusty cupboard” dry taste. Don’t know what that was - maybe the tobacco DIY experts would know, but it was a common thread that ran through several juices at the time - mainly imported juices. Ugh it was bad for me. 

Can’t believe how tobacco juices have evolved. Now they are so tasty and many have other flavours infused in them which make for a different and rewarding vape without any strange tastes.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Resistance

Silver said:


> There were some tobacco juices available when I started in 2013 that were just too terrible. Lol. I tried a few that all had a distinctive “old dusty cupboard” dry taste. Don’t know what that was - maybe the tobacco DIY experts would know, but it was a common thread that ran through several juices at the time - mainly imported juices. Ugh it was bad for me.
> 
> Can’t believe how tobacco juices have evolved. Now they are so tasty and many have other flavours infused in them which make for a different and rewarding vape without any strange tastes.



There was a juice called MB-H. It came with the ego pen style devices. For me that was the closest tobacco with a hint of wet cardboard and all batches were not consistent.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------

